
Cards Against Humanity workers got something uncommon in China: a paid vacation - golfstrom
https://www.cardsagainsthumanity.com/china/
======
jlg23
This is f*cking awesome. I doubt one can find a better example of how "put
your money where your mouth is" can be executed.

------
evolve2k
> its status overseas is probably equivalent to the Chinese game "Three
> Kindgom Murder".

Anyone played this game?

